# DH-Rennen im Bikepark Beerfelden 2-4.10.09



## Konaschaf (7. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

wir möchten Euch zum

"3. Beerfellemer Buckel-Nunner-Renne" vom 2.-4.10 2009 

einladen. 

Auch beim diesjährigen Rennen soll der Spass-Faktor im Vordergrund stehen und Anfängern, Fortgeschrittenen und Könnern an drei Tagen neben Freiem Training, Seeding Run und 
Rennen auch Zeit für Gespräche und gemütliches Beisammensein lassen.

Die wichtigsten Informationen könnt ihr der 
Ausschreibung entnehmen. Bitte genau lesen! Diese findet ihr auf www.bikepark-beerfelden.de unter "Events" !

In diesem Jahr werden wir zum ersten Mal eine professionelle Zeitmessanlage einsetzen. Daher müssen die Anmeldungen bis 30.09.2009 (Anmeldeschluss) vorgenommen werden. Nachmeldungen sind in diesem Jahr nicht möglich.

Mit der Anmeldung werden die Ausschreibungsbedingungen anerkannt. 


Bei Minderjährigen ist die >> Einverständniserklärung der Erziehungsberechtigten zur Startnummernausgabe mitzubringen.

Wir werden aktuelle Infos zu der Veranstaltung immer auf folgenden Seiten bekanntgeben:
www.bikepark-beerfelden.de
www.wheelsoverfrankfurt.de

Wir hoffen auf gutes Wetter und freuen uns auf Euch!

Euer 
Wheels over Frankfurt e.V. + Bikepark-Beerfelden-Team


----------



## Pfiffelgummer (7. September 2009)

Hi
Vor en paar Tag hta Optibiker mir ne Antwort gegebe dfür besten Dank

Wie gelese hab soll des Renne e super Ding gebe,wie is es mit dem Transport zum Start, mit Bus oder Lift

Noch ne Frage muß mer waszu Esse un Trinke mit bringe oder habts so was vor Ort

Des Wochende werd mer entscheide ob mer mitfahre oder net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (7. September 2009)

Pfiffelgummer schrieb:


> Hi
> Vor en paar Tag hta Optibiker mir ne Antwort gegebe dfür besten Dank
> 
> Wie gelese hab soll des Renne e super Ding gebe,wie is es mit dem Transport zum Start, mit Bus oder Lift
> ...



He ho woher kommst du den von Piffelkum sind ja Nachbarn und wer bist du?
Kannst auch ne PN schreiben


----------



## bikeflyer (8. September 2009)

hi leutz problem bei mir auch hab net so viel koole kan net hin und her gefahre werde von meinen eltern 35 euos anmeldung dan noch essen ok da giebts noch möglichkeiten weiß auch net was ich machen soll vieleicht ist ja jemand da der mich mitnemen kan war auch erst ein paar mal da kenne die grüne aber das ist schon 5 wochen her und ich weiß net ob ich es noch pake vorher zu kommen


----------



## Pfiffelgummer (8. September 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> He ho woher kommst du den von Piffelkum sind ja Nachbarn und wer bist du?
> Kannst auch ne PN schreiben


 


Is wohl so
bin oft in Gunterschblum bei moim Woimedsche KIki

35 Euro istnet ohne
bei zwo Leit sinn glei mol 200 Euro fer 3 Tag zsamme
es is recht viel


----------



## yoyojas (8. September 2009)

Pfiffelgummer schrieb:


> Is wohl so
> bin oft in Gunterschblum bei moim Woimedsche KIki
> 
> 35 Euro istnet ohne
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht wer du bist? Immerhin kann man sich ja zusammen tuen und können gemeinsam nach B-felden fahren, kann man schön Sprit teilen wir sind als mehrere Wormser die gemeinsam nach B-felden fahren haben einen Bus, machen auch öfters in andere Parks schreib mir mal ne PN vieleicht kennt man sich ja als Biker, gerade in und um Worms


----------



## Ope (8. September 2009)

Edit:Schreiben was ich wollt isses ned wert ..................... ich lass es also lieber 

aber ich freu mich aufs Rennen und kanns allen nur empfehlen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. September 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (9. September 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Edit:Schreiben was ich wollt isses ned wert ..................... ich lass es also lieber
> 
> aber ich freu mich aufs Rennen und kanns allen nur empfehlen



Und für 35  3 Tage aber hallo das ist ja wohl kein *PROBLEM* und es macht richtig laune


----------



## Ope (9. September 2009)

*Absolut !!!*


----------



## yoyojas (10. September 2009)

@ obe ihr hattet recht bzw. wir hatten recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfiffelgummer (11. September 2009)

Du wollst wissen wer i san.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2009)

Pfiffelgummer schrieb:


> Du wollst wissen wer i san.August Günther aus Annweiler am TrifelsIM/HM  Studiengang an der FH WormsWorms Lebensnraum uf ZeitSolobiker aus Leidenschaft  max. zu zwetSalfemade ManIs ok




, ja ja, wer postet schon seinen richtigen Namen im IBC


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2009)

Wohl eher Herr M. aus E.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2009)

Laß´ gut sein und " troll " Dich !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2009)

...........der Herr ist nicht eingeschrieben............


----------



## yoyojas (11. September 2009)

@ Kröte du bist geil isch KNUTSCH dich wenn ich dich wieder sehe        i love you aua jetzt bekomme ich haue von mit Glied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. September 2009)

ich hab mich grad angemeldet, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## yoyojas (11. September 2009)

geil gürü süpi


----------



## Andreas (15. September 2009)

*Flamming und der Umgang mit Störenfrieden*

Leider kommt es immer wieder vor dass versucht wird Threads zu stören und andere User zu provozieren. Diese Störenfriede versuchen nur die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken.

Das beste Mittel ist es einfach die Beiträge eines Störenfrieds unkommentiert zu ignorieren. Erhält der Störenfried keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr, vergeht ihm in der Regel die Lust Beträge zu verfolgen, denn der Störenfried ist meist gar nicht an unserem Sport bzw. an einem bestimmten Thread interessiert.

*Anleitung zum permanenten ignorieren von Störenfrieden:*

- Kontrollzentrum / Ignorer-Liste bearbeiten
- Diesen Benutzer zur Liste hinzufügen...
- Änderungen speichern

Alle Beiträge des Benutzers sind nun nicht mehr für Dich sichtbar.


----------



## Ope (15. September 2009)

*Wir werden euch möglichst frühzeitig über neue Troll-Accounts informieren damit ihr sie auf ignore setzen könnt !!!

Ich danke dem IBC Team für seine Unterstützung !!! *


----------



## stollenreiter (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Bin grad heimgekommen vom Rennen.
Riesengroßes Lob an Veranstalter, Streckenposten, Helfer und alle die mitgeholfen haben. 

Es war einfach *Saugeil!*



Jetzt noch was in anderer Sache.

Habe vor dem Rennen von jemandem eine Avid Code geliehen bekommen. Wollte sie ihm nach dem Rennen zurückgeben, da war er aber leider schon weg.

Bin jetzt also auf der Suche nach dem freundlichen Bremsenverleiher. Hab leider weder Startnummer noch Namen und bin deshalb auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Gesucht wird ein Mann mittleren Alters, Glatze, Ziegenbart mit Wohnmobil und Gettoblaster.
Fährt glaube ein blaues Marin.
Die meisten wissen sicher sofort wer gemeint ist.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand den Namen oder noch besser eine Telefonnummer, eMail-Adresse oder sonstiges per PN senden könnte.

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

@Stollenreiter
Hast PN.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nee nee, blaues Marin fährt der gefragte Herr mittleren Alters nicht, das fährt nämlich meinereiner  is aber Dank Ratte schon an der richtigen Stelle angekommen!


----------



## Testonkel (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

war echt ne tolle Veranstaltung. Machte so den Eindruck von einer Familienfeier.

Wäre cool, wenn wer Bilder von den Startnummern 184 und 146 hat, da unser Fotoonkel sich abgemeldet hatte und wir so garnichts für unseren Supporter haben.

Bis zum nächsten mal, oder so


----------



## stollenreiter (5. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## mau_li (5. Oktober 2009)

Suche Bilder von Nummer 123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentiger_1991 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich suche auch bilder von der nr. 61...

und hatt es irgendwo schon die ergebnisse online? ich will wissen wie mein 2. lauf auf der schwarzen so war ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Oktober 2009)

Mein Lauf gegenüber dem Seed auf der ersten interessiert mich auch brennend.


----------



## Konaschaf (5. Oktober 2009)

Bräuchte bitte die Bilder von meinem Köpper ins Steinfeld (Nummer 121)....Amelie (Bastis Freundin) hatte eins gemacht und noch jemand. Danke nochmal an Alle und an Basti für die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit !!!


----------



## konaschneke (5. Oktober 2009)

Suche Bilder der Startnummern 130 und 114. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## lowrider89 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn wir grad dabei sind wegen den Bildern ich hatte die Startnummer 74 
Und nächstes JAhr bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## EL Pablo (5. Oktober 2009)

Bilder?! Wär extrem dankbar für Bilder von der 144!


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenns eh grad in einen Bilder-Bettelthread ausartet, Bilder von der 140 und 143 wären toll


----------



## GustavMinator (5. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwoooooooooooooo Ergebnislisten zu sehen ???


----------



## tokay20 (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.online-anmeldung.net/Erg...tung.aspx?3.+Beerfellemer+Buckel-Nunner-Renne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cove Rider (5. Oktober 2009)

die ergebnisse scheinen ja wirklich 0,00 zu passen lol
Hatte in beiden Läufen keine Probleme und am Samstag ne zeit von 1:52 und jetzt müsste ich um die 2:20 in beiden läufen haben lol
Nächstes Jahr vielleicht doch wieder mit Stoppuhr 

sonst wars echt supi das Wochenende


----------



## BrEmBo. (5. Oktober 2009)

he bilder der nummer 28 un 38 wären toll... einmal silbernes norco atomik mit 888 ata wc und einmal high octane mit 888 rc2x. danke schon mal


----------



## driver79 (7. Oktober 2009)

konaschneke schrieb:


> Suche Bilder der Startnummern 130 und 114. Wer kann mir helfen?



hab von beider nummern nen bild, wohin damit??


----------



## lowrider89 (7. Oktober 2009)

@ driver79
Das beste wäre vlt ein Album anzulegen mit allen Bildern die du gemacht hast und den Link einfach wieder hier posten 
MFG


----------



## Zilli (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe je ein Bild (ca. 3-4 MB) von den Nr. 12, 67, 80, 99, 100, 128 und 154
sowie die hier von hinten:


 

 

 

 


Wer wolle => PN


----------



## driver79 (7. Oktober 2009)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> @ driver79
> Das beste wäre vlt ein Album anzulegen mit allen Bildern die du gemacht hast und den Link einfach wieder hier posten
> MFG



album hab ich bereits angelegt  nur alle bilder dort reinpacken is mir zu viel aufwand, da ich die bilder nicht in voller größe hier hochladen will und auch gar nicht kann (max. 150 MB und nur die bilder vom beerdfeldener rennsamstag sind 640 MB  ).

hier der link zum beerfeldener album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill84 (8. Oktober 2009)

wer hat den am qualirennen bilder gemacht jemand hat gesagt er wäre von fahrrad.de aber da habe ich nix gefunden


----------



## rdeelux (8. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand vielleicht bilder vom 80, 116 oder 147?
ich wäre dankbar
[email protected] is my e-mail


----------



## schu2000 (10. Oktober 2009)

Und hier auch (ausm DH-Bilder-Thread):



janek95 schrieb:


> hei leute,
> wer bilder aus beerfelden will schreibt mir bitte email an  [email protected]
> bitte mit startnummer


----------



## spikychris (10. Oktober 2009)

hi.. also 1. gehts mir ähnlich wie dem Herrn mit der Avid.
Samstag ist mir im Seeding die Pedale abgerissen. Dann hat mir jemand vom Zelt gegenüber ein paar geliehen.
Erstmal super mega DANKE.
Jedoch Sonntags nach gemütlichem Kuchen, etc, kam ich an den Zeltplatz zurück und das Zelt war verschwunden.
Habe ebenfalls weder Name, noch Nummer noch sonstwas...

Und nun zu den Bildern... Nummer 96. schwarzes Intense Socom mit Schwarzer Boxxer WC (Roten Decals)??
Wäre sehr nett.. 

dann an: [email protected] oder ICQ: 328162200


Danke & ride on!


----------



## drive (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi driver 79,
wenn du Bilder der Startnummern 130 und 114 hast schicke sie doch bitte an 
[email protected]

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsquare (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren Samstag und Sonntag fotografierend und blitzend in Beerfelden. Mittlerweile haben wir die Bilder auch sortiert und geordnet, sind immerhin knapp 1500 geworden. Wer also Interesse an Bildern hat schickt uns am besten eine e-mail mit eurer Startnummer an dsquarepictures ät googlemail.com.

Grüße Daniel und Daniel


----------



## yoyojas (11. Oktober 2009)

Dsquare schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir waren Samstag und Sonntag fotografierend und blitzend in Beerfelden. Mittlerweile haben wir die Bilder auch sortiert und geordnet, sind immerhin knapp 1500 geworden. Wer also Interesse an Bildern hat schickt uns am besten eine e-mail mit eurer Startnummer an dsquarepictures ät googlemail.com.
> 
> Grüße Daniel und Daniel



Wirklich klasse Bilder von euch


----------



## _flo_ (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jemand Bilder von der Nummer 46 hat,schickt sie bitte an [email protected]

Danke schon mal =)


----------



## FreeR1D3R (15. August 2010)

Gibt´s das Rennen dieses Jahr wieder oder war das ne einmalige Geschichte?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. August 2010)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> Gibt´s das Rennen dieses Jahr wieder oder war das ne einmalige Geschichte?
> 
> Gruß




was heißt " einmalig " , es wird dieses Jahr die 4 te Auflage......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeR1D3R (15. August 2010)

Das klingt super, hab nur über Google nix gefunden.
Wann findet der Spaß statt und wann und wo kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. August 2010)

Wird im Forum gepostet.......

Ab und an auch mal auf die Homepage schauen.

Wird wohl am 2 ten Oktober WE stattfinden.

Letztes Jahr hatten wir 192 Starter........


----------



## FreeR1D3R (15. August 2010)

Das hört sich ja mal vielversprechend an. 

Danke für die Info


----------



## demo14 (16. August 2010)

iss dann etwa auch das demo treffe
wie siehts aus ope oder optbiker


----------

